# Alistair here got my cast removed yesterday thank the good lord



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I got my cast removed yesterday. I have been having very sharp pains in my hand for about three weeks or more ,so I was glad to have it removed . When they removed the cast the doctor discovered what was wrong I had two sharp pins in my thumb bones since my operation and the skin had been since then granulating I.E. growing over and covering the pins completely.They were not pleased I hadn't reported it oozing a bit of blood a few weeks back but as I explained I wasn't sure it was blood as it turned black quickly. so anyway they finally cut back and removed the pins so I am much improved ,no more stabbing pains, though generally my wrist is quite swollen and sore so back slowly to typing with both hands.I want to thank all my dear friends here for your love and support to me and Bronwen.On the brighter side I ordered a new car yesterday a Volvo estate diesel a whopping seventy two miles per gallon as opposed to my current thirty so I ordered it to my own spec so it should be here in a few months. God Bless you all Alistair


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

glad to hear you're recovering. hope that pain in the wrist will be gone soon completely.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

great news on the hand !

and sounds like you are feeling your oats again .

with that kind of mileage ,
you can come and visit us in the states .

and have money for a hamburger too !


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad to hear your alright and looks like you'll be heading back to the shop real soon


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad your recovery is going well.

That mileage is impressive. Does it have Electric assist?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NO electric assist here it is Volvo v50 diesel with extras comes to approx £22k mine is black metalic colour with black interior se model and is a little more expensive than standard all the details are here as said v50 se stop start with zaurak alloy wheels stop start cuts off engine when you stop at lights etc read on Alistair
http://www.volvocars.com/uk/sales-services/sales/pages/car-configurator.aspx


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to hear you're doing well. I hope you get back in the shop soon Alistair.

Take care and God bless


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad to hear you're on the mend! I also am in the market for a new vehicle, and have been looking at diesels. In the states, the V50 doesn't come in a diesel model, so I'm looking at a VW TDI which gets only 40 MPG. Hope you are back in your shop soon. When I broke my leg last year, it kept me away from my shop for almost 10 weeks-nearly so long that the doc was thinking of putting me on antidepressants…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree steve ,sometimes go to my shops to just sit and relax better than the constant television all the time.I do potter round and tidy a bit just small stuff but I believe it is good for you spiritually to be there.Alistair


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like good news to me… you'll be back doing wonderful things shortly.
We are so lucky to have you as a member here!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad to hear you are recovering ok Alistair.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Another step in the right direction Alistair; It's good to hear that you are recovering.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

hi alistar i am glad to here that you have got the cast off that is a great step in the direction you will never find till you are back in your shop doing the things that you love take it easy be careful till your hand is fully better don't risk hurting it take care god bless good luck with your new car

branch


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad you are feeling better.

Patron is busy designing the bridge for you drive over to the U.S.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

*Alistair*, Glad to hear of improvement. I was thinking yesterday that we hadn't heard an update in a while.

*Charlie*, are you going to coordinate construction on the bridge? US side building eastward and Europeans building to the west to meet somewhere in mid-Atlantic? Let everyone know where to sign up.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Alistair, What good news to hear that your arm is doing so good. Terrible that the pins were poking you however. Sounds like Patron and Charlie are going to be busy, I too agree with Jim…........Sign me up! Been a long time since I was in England about 48 years to be exact. We will have to get together Alistair when the bridge is complete


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great to hear the good news. Keep getting well and the shop is calling…

Paul


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Good to hear from you Alister and praise Gdo for the healing. 
Congratulations for the new Volvo.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Goods news Alistair. I often go to the shop to get away as well. Enjoy the new car.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

JimF
the sign on place is the shed in the mittle of the Atlantic with the sign point of no return !

glad to hear they found those two splines now, so you don´t have to struggle with it for years

and congrat´s with the ordre of new wheels  that will bee a blast for you

have a nice weekend
Dennis


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

wishing you all the best, Alistair! 
(new car, new life!  )


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great news all around, Alistair!

So glad you are doing well.

Lew


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Very glad to see you on the mend. Nice to find out that the hand pain was nothing serious….I bet that was a big relief to Bronwen also. We are all looking forward to seeing you get back into action again…but do take it easy and slow.

Great news on the car also. You are lucky you can have a car in black…should you do that in my area you would be sizzling your skin on the interior when the heat hit 110+ - you can tell the tourists here by their car colors - black ones, Dark Blues, Dark Greens, etc… are not usually from around here….about the only thing you can have dark on a car around here is the window tinting…but of course they have laws restricting how dark and what windows you can tint….alas.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Alistair, I have to agree with you on the TV business. I think I'd rather watch grass grow than watch commercial television!!!

Glad to hear you're on the mend and will be back making sawdust soon.

Whit


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Welcome back! Glad the pain is subsiding…


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Jim F. You meet somewhere in greenland or possibly iceland/ Welcome Alastair I know you be healing faster now just don't overdo.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i've got a good bridge design ,

now we need some wood ,

and someone to do the finishing

up to 1200 grit ,

and hand rubbed tung oil !


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I am so pleased to here you are doing better. A new car, that is a great get well gift.

God Bless
tom


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Great to hear you are on the mend! Be careful with that new car … those Swedes know how to build them!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad you are doing better Alistair. Good luck with that new car…sounds like a very nice ride.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Good to hear that you are on the mend.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Good to hear your hand is on the mend, you'll need it to drive that new Volvo.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome back Alistair, good to hear from you. Sorry you had to go through the pain with the pins but
is sounds like things are on the mend again. Take care of yourself and your lovely wife…......

Look forward to seeing the "bridge" completed and you drive accross in your new Volvo !


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you're improving in health. See if you can run that phenomenally efficient car on some biodiesel from fried food grease. Then buy stock in a fast-food chain and wait for the money to start rolling in when everyone who drives behind your car begins helplessly craving some fries…LOL.

Can anyone in the USA even get their hands on a car that gets more than 50mpg, much less 72mpg? And I mean a car that's larger than a golf cart and would actually protect its passengers in a wreck…

Take care, and don't try to get back to full woodworking capacity too soon. It's always hard to be hindered from doing what you love, but patience will pay off when you've fully recovered.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks all you wonderful people.Kindest regards Alistair


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad you are improving. Hope that you continue! Nice about the car. 70 mpg? Wow! We Yanks aren't used to diesels…..yet. I read that you can get a system that recycles/reclaims used vegetable oil into biodiesel. The exhaust smells like french fries (chips to you folks).


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

good to hear from you my friend, im happy all is coming around and your mending…it will take some time…but it will be good…make sure you do some physical therapy on it…glad anout a better mileage car..that will save some dollars on gas…wish you and your sweetheart all the best…good to know your doing better…grizz


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes the government aint pleased about it seems with a minor adjustmen kit fitted you can buy french fry oil for ablout 13 pence a litre diesel sells here for about 120 pence per litre( 4.6 litres pre uk gallon )so you can imagine the loss of tax revenue the government stands to lose.Alistair p.s I won't be doing this.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Great news Alistair, As you heal, the more you use the hand, the less edema you will experience. And that sounds like a very nice ride you have coming. Congratulations on your gift to yourself.

A word of warning, I've been to the swamps of Louisiana and I've seen Charlies wooden bridges. The finish is not nice and they usually have a 2 ton limit. Unless you need a car wash real bad, stay off that bridge. lol Rand


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck on your recovery. Glad to hear you are on the mend!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep on the mend, and keep us posted.


----------

